# Democratic Convention? Or Democrats Convention ?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

if I'm a registered or unregistered democrat , doesn't that makes me a democrat ?

Im confused


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's OK: _All_ Democrats are confused.
That's why they're Democrats.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

legion of doom or

room full of ignorant buttheads? 

if stupid could fly, they would be rockets


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

pic said:


> if I'm a registered or unregistered democrat , doesn't that makes me a democrat ?
> 
> Im confused


that make s you their perfect voter

are you a felon too? IN Virginia , they allow felons to vote democrat I believe


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll have to research, but I think there was a " Democratic Republican Party " at one time.

:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

boatdoc173 said:


> that make s you their perfect voter
> 
> are you a felon too? IN Virginia , they allow felons to vote democrat I believe


I think they squashed that initiative of allowing the felons to vote,,,I think


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The trade union I belong to is endorsing Hillary. Almost all unions are throwing money at Hillary.

But, many members will be voting Trump.

I will vote for Trump, in this election.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> I'll have to research, but I think there was a " Democratic Republican Party " at one time.
> 
> :smt1099


Yes, there was.

And they didn't wear Whigs!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Last week was the dog and pony show and next week will be the pony and dog show. I practice for this all year long I shovel it out of the stall put it in the spreader and spread it all over the fields. The biggest differences is the manure in the stalls is actually there for a good reason out of the political parties is is just every where for no reason.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*I like Ike...... :smt1099*






​


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's OK: _All_ Democrats are confused.
> That's why they're Democrats.


I'll go a little further than that. Most progressive democrat politicians are terrorists, hell bent on destroying the Constitution. If you support them you are one in the same.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The Constitution has a problem (well we do, but you know what I mean): it is buried in Precedent/Case Law/Common Law, to the extent that the SCOTUS Justices can't find it. Looking at a copy of the original - including the Amendments - would require _*clearing their minds.*_ Hah, like that's going to happen.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Last week was the dog and pony show and *next week will be the pony and dog show.* I practice for this all year long I shovel it out of the stall put it in the spreader and spread it all over the fields. The biggest differences is the manure in the stalls is actually there for a good reason out of the political parties is is just every where for no reason.


You mean the donkey's ass show.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> I think they squashed that initiative of allowing the felons to vote,,,I think


I believe that the courts ruled that the governor could not do a blanket 'pardon.' So, Terry McAuliffe announced that he would sign them individually - 13,000 of them. Virginia is a state Hilary needs, and McAuliffe and Hilary go way back. Since McAuliffe can't serve another term, he will run for the Senator seat being vacated by Hilary's VP selection (Kaine). See how it all makes sense?


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

DemoCraps: that explains it all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's OK: _All_ Democrats are confused.
> That's why they're Democrats.


Oh no they're not confused. At least not the politicians. They know exactly what they are doing. It's those who are voting for and supporting them that are confused. The Democrat politicians think we are all as stupid as their most ardent followers and that those of us that despise them can't figure out what they are all about and what their real intentions are.

Hell, it worked for the Nazi's and just about every other despotic government throughout history. The sad part is that there are a lot of people who aren't even listening. They're all too caught up in their own little bubble while the whole shit house goes up in flames beneath their feet.



> "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."--George Santayana





> "It is most fortunate for governments that the people do not think"--Adolph Hitler


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Backlighting said:


> DemoCraps: that explains it all.


I've also heard them referred to as "DemocRATS". Damn! For once I feel sorry for the rats.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Philadelphia (CNN)Hillary Clinton's campaign manager is alleging that Russian hackers are leaking Democratic National Committee emails critical of Bernie Sanders in an effort to help Donald Trump win the election in November.

do they expect people to believe this crap ?

Copied off the CNN news network


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Democrats are inherently more criminal than establishment republicans to begin with. That's why they feed us all a bigger line of shit than their opponents.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just thought of something? With all of this global warming bullshit being bandied about by the Democrat Party. It's gonna' be hot as hell in "Filthy"delphia for their convention. Do you think they're gonna' turn the air conditioning off to help save the planet? Buncha' freakin' hypocrites! Wouldn't you love to see them sweatin' like the pigs they are and fryin' their freakin' asses off. I sure as hell would.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well got to run over the 2nd string liar to protect Heir Hillary, and get rid of the word email from the public eyes and ears.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> Philadelphia (CNN)Hillary Clinton's campaign manager is alleging that Russian hackers are leaking Democratic National Committee emails critical of Bernie Sanders in an effort to help Donald Trump win the election in November.
> 
> do they expect people to believe this crap ?
> 
> Copied off the CNN news network


Using the words "Russian hackers" and "email" in the same sentence is probably not the best way to spin this. By logical extension, it would seem to suggest that the Russians have probably been reading all of her emails, too, forever.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

_BREAKING NEWS_---Democrats in a show of solidarity with the climate change and gun control agenda will turn off their air conditioning and relinquish all of their armed security at their convention in "Filthy"delphia in spite of record breaking heat predicted within that city.


----------

